# Who's your ISP and What is your plan???



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

The thread says it all. Show off your ISP and your plan.. not to mention you opinion about your ISP and VFM of your plan.

My ISP: Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited

Telecom District: Tirupati

Plan: Home 500c+

BW allowed: 2.5gb (excluding NightUL from 2-8 AM)

Opinion: Best service one can get in my town.

who is your ISP?


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

Exatt Technologies, under sic internet. Taken from local cable wallah.

Plan: I am paying for a 256kbps UL @ Rs. 550. I get dl speeds of 55kBps in the day and 100kBps and above in the night. It is UL too. 

Opinion: Great service as the office is nearby. Whenever I called, he turned up very soon at my place.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 2, 2010)

BSNL Home UL 750

Opinion : Working gr8. No complain. But if once the line gets faulty(once in 2-3months avg.) it takes them 1week to repair. Thats so frustrating.....!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 2, 2010)

Krow said:


> Exatt Technologies, under sic internet. Taken from local cable wallah.
> 
> Plan: I am paying for a 256kbps UL @ Rs. 550. I get dl speeds of 55kBps in the day and 100kBps and above in the night. It is UL too.
> 
> Opinion: Great service as the office is nearby. Whenever I called, he turned up very soon at my place.



We have similar service around here. They will charge 570rs a month ad dl speed will be between 55-60. But no bump in speeds during night times.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> We have similar service around here. They will charge 570rs a month ad dl speed will be between 55-60. But no bump in speeds during night times.


The bump makes it fun. Really!


----------



## jatin17 (Jan 2, 2010)

tata indicom
399 UL
speed 128 (1:8)
I get around 16kbps while downloading 
Mumbai


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 2, 2010)

bsnl-home-500-c
1.5gb

2-8am free


in my opinion best and economic plan


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 5, 2010)

ISP: Alliance Broadband Services
Plan: Zoom pack (256kbps unlimited during day, 512kbps unlimited during night).
Price: Rs.550 including taxes.
Opinion: Getting 30-32kbps during day, 55-60kbps during night. Using it for the last 2.6 years, connection from local cable wallah. Am quite satisfied with it. Very less downtime also, maybe once in 6 months. Complaints are usually attended to within the next business day. This plan is way better than BSNL.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 5, 2010)

ISP:
Airtel Broad band

Plan: 256kbps UL .. 770 a month

get speeds of around 30-32 kbps


----------



## paroh (Jan 5, 2010)

Isp Mtnl (Worst)

Plan 256kbps UL

1)Performance is very low as compare to Airtel
2)Down Time is very High
3)Packet Loss is High
4)DNS is Slow
5)Quality of service below average
6)High Ping rate
7)Poor Customer Care
8)Frequent Disconnection 
9)On this low *bandwidth*  they are sharing the single connection infrastructure with 28.  * MTNL provides a contention ratio of 1:28 for both Home and Business Broadband users.*

Over All Rating  4/10


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 6, 2010)

ISP Name : Capture Broadband Service
Charges : Paid Rs. 15000/- Year 
Bandwidth : 67GB /Year 
Line : 2MBPS 

speed getting around 1-1.5MBPS
i want unlimited plan.

Monthly plans is to expensive for Office use.
and Unlimited Plan is just out of this world.
around Rs.25000/-


----------



## Nithu (Jan 6, 2010)

BSNL Home 500c (2am - 8am UL).

Opinion: Very good BB plan... only thing i hate is the 1.5GB limit... they should increase.


----------



## staticsid (Jan 6, 2010)

Well i paid for a Tikona Wi-Bro plan recently. It was quite an attractive plan. 600 kbps unlimited with night time speeds of 1mbps. Also the first 600 mb at 2mbps! I was quite excited until the installation guy came yesterday and announced that he's not getting signal at my place. It's so strange because my neighbour's house, where they had a demo, is located just 20 feet away.
I don't want my money back ... I want the plan


----------



## nishant_nms (Jan 7, 2010)

I applied for Tikona Wi-Bro last month. I opted for 600kbps plan... but it was a total crap.. never got speeds in excess of 20kbps... so got it disconnected.

Had applied for Tata Indicom now.. waiting for them to install the connection


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 8, 2010)

Should I say more vamsi !!!!!!!!!
Ditto
 ISP: BSNL

Telecom District: Anantapur

Plan: Home 500c+

BW allowed: 2.5gb (excluding NightUL from 2-8 AM)

Opinion: Of course value for money,The only thing you should keep in mind is the 2.5GB limit,get it wrong and you'll be paying bills in multiples pf 1000's
but 100GB+ downloads per month for 600  you do the math.


----------



## azzu (Jan 8, 2010)

isp : BSNL

tel comm district : Nalgonda

plan : 750 UL

unlimited
getting speeds og 26-30 kBps
and quite happy with it


----------



## p_dude (Jan 12, 2010)

*i50.tinypic.com/2hg8zg1.jpg
hahaha losers 

im using bsnl evdo for the last five months i was lucky to be near an evdo tower
gettting around 200KBps almost all the time


----------



## azzu (Jan 12, 2010)

p_dude said:


> *i50.tinypic.com/2hg8zg1.jpg
> hahaha losers


many TDF members have more speed than u 
and also we arent *LOSERS*


----------



## p_dude (Jan 12, 2010)

azzu said:


> many TDF members have more speed than u
> and also we arent *LOSERS*


i meant it as a joke.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2010)

Me on 512Kbps AIRTEL Rs. 1099 pm plan Unlimited....

Upload download both average at 6-KBps


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2010)

Airtel 2Mbps Unlimited Rs.2499/month.


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2010)

^-W-H-O-A-!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/683063543.png


----------



## saqib_khan (Jan 15, 2010)

My ISP : YOu Telecom

Plan: Combo plan (unlimited)
Day speed: 192 kbps
Night speed: 512 kbps

Price: 500 Rs per month.


----------



## vaithy (Jan 15, 2010)

ISP:BSNL
PLAN:5OOHOME
speed :256Kbps to 2Mbps 
Night UL: 2 P.M to 8A.M
Free use:2.5 GB p/m
Rate:400/p.m(20 % discounts for GOVT/BSNL Staff)
Average speed:218KBps(Minimum 100KBps to Maximum 220kBps)
Average download and upload p/m:60GB
Support/fault rectiification:within 48 hours in normal sessions one week in rainy days)


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jan 17, 2010)

BSNL H500c,

1.5GB Cap, 175 calls for phone, 2AM-8AM UL

200-230KBps avg

Customer Service is as Good as Indian Cricket Team, Better sometimes and worst some other time.

Price makes it attractive, Phone+Broadband @ Rs.441/month inc taxes if within caps.


----------



## XTerminator (Jan 18, 2010)

ISP - Sify

Plan - PK3M (256 kbps,150 mb dl limit from 8am to 10pm, ul from 10-8)

Price - 1700 for 3 months

Opinion - Ok usually,sucks during vacations.Bad service occasionally.Avoid it afap


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2010)

unlimited 
ISP -BSNL 

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/8752/capturegt.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 22, 2010)

Good to see you posting after many days. Nice Speeds, BTW.


----------



## utsav (Jan 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Good to see you posting after many days. Nice Speeds, BTW.



729KBps = heaven 

been busy lately so was kinda away from tdf, used to spend my very less free time exploring the new city


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 18, 2010)

hey, 
near my home there is a wifi enabled office which has BSNL 8Mbps plan 
just hacked it and i'm getting around 4-5mbps.
haha haha


----------



## p_dude (Feb 18, 2010)

rohitshubham said:


> hey,
> near my home there is a wifi enabled office which has BSNL 8Mbps plan
> just hacked it and i'm getting around 4-5mbps.
> haha haha


nice work


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 18, 2010)

rohitshubham said:


> hey,
> near my home there is a wifi enabled office which has BSNL 8Mbps plan
> just hacked it and i'm getting around 4-5mbps.
> haha haha



good stuff,lest they read this months article on how to secure your n/w 
just be cautious with the use dude.


----------



## sam9s (Feb 18, 2010)

*Airtel Unlimited 1Mbps*..... I get a 130-150KBps any time of the day.

---------- Post added at 09:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




rohitshubham said:


> hey,
> near my home there is a wifi enabled office which has BSNL 8Mbps plan
> just hacked it and i'm getting around 4-5mbps.
> haha haha



4-5 Mbps on a WiFi :C_doubt:care to share a screen shot...??


----------



## staticsid (Feb 22, 2010)

xterminator_09 said:


> good stuff,lest they read this months article on how to secure your n/w :d
> just be cautious with the use dude.



. . . . . . . . . .                     . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## maxmk (Feb 22, 2010)

ISP: BSNL
PLAN: 750 UL (with 20% discount)


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 22, 2010)

attached the screenshots and to be on safer side. 
i use the net only after the office is closed.
i have not hacked it actually i managed to copy the pass by some means.
it's said
"ghar ka bhedi, lanka dhaye".
one of the office person only told me


----------



## sam9s (Feb 22, 2010)

rohitshubham said:


> attached the screenshots and to be on safer side.
> i use the net only after the office is closed.
> i have not hacked it actually i managed to copy the pass by some means.
> it's said
> ...



Download speed...1MBps...that is in on Wifi!!!!!!........anyway be safe on what ever you are doing.....enjoy the speeds......


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 9, 2010)

OK 
now i have taken bsnl 500 combo and the service is amazing......
i get 7mbps 
*www.speedtest.net/result/742303876.png 
and even more sometimes see the link and attachment


----------



## Nithu (Mar 10, 2010)

^^ OMG!!! :glass-surprise: ...


----------



## saurabh_1e (Mar 10, 2010)

*www.speedtest.net/result/743294553.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/12211042.png

Mtnl 649tribcombo


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

ISP : MTNL .... <3 low latency gaming. 

Plan : TriB 512 combo new.

Speed : 1mbit / second full day and night 

Fair Usage Policy : NO.... rofl at airtel users  

Cost : 999 for internet 

Pro's : 

1. low latency to all ISP's 

2. constant speed always more than 125Kb/s 

3. good support and fast service

4. Low price , no spikes extreme low downtimes <0.1 % 

5. Exchanges connected by fibre optic and fibre optic to my colony.

6. 1mbit/second upload speeds 

Con's :

1. Sad customer support 

2. Slow DNS servers a lot of DNS downtime 



In MTNL the area exchange with which you are connected makes a lot of difference...

this happened to me 2 days ago ... my 8 year old ut-starcom modem coughed and the capacitor went " poof "  so i called up the MTNL customer support told them about it. Same day got a call from MTNL broadband room confirmed problem got a new modem the same day. That's pretty fast even by airtel standards.

*www.flickr.com/photos/48233082@N02/?saved=1


----------



## paroh (Mar 10, 2010)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ISP : MTNL .... <3 low latency gaming.
> 
> Plan : TriB 512 combo new.
> 
> ...



So did u speed change from 512kbps to 1mb? if yes did u call them for speed change or the process is automatic and on which day ur speed is changed as my speed is still 512kbps  and what is ur location delhi or mumbai?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 10, 2010)

also the guys using other people's connections beware..... if you get caught you are gone,  that 1MB/s speed you are hogging is not unlimited data transfer.... so dude be careful when the people at the office recieve the bill dont look at their faces :d

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------

@ paroh i just called them up , they told me officially it would start from the 15th of this month but they have started implementing this for many plans

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

i am in delhi


----------



## KDroid (Apr 11, 2010)

649 pm reliance
rs.150 calls free
speed 300 kbps
sometime speed bounces upto 500-600 kbps
satisfied


----------



## Achuth (Apr 11, 2010)

My ISP:Asianet - cable Provider  
Plan:homenet 475 
 rs.526/ month
BW allowed: 2.5gb (excluding NightUL from 2-8 AM)
Speed - 4mbps 
           gets 580 kbps while downoadin in night
Opinion: awesome ..fastest internet we get excludin those wifi thingy


----------



## alizeeshan_payne (Apr 11, 2010)

My ISP: Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited

Plan: Home UL 750+ 

BW Allowed: Unlimited 

Speed: 25-28 Kbps when you using browser default download manager
          50-60 Kbps when using IDM OMG!!! 

Opinion: Value for Money


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

My ISP BSNL.....

Best for me Brdband....


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 12, 2010)

ISP : BSNL 
Connection : Broadband 500C+ @ 2mbps


----------



## metalfan (Apr 14, 2010)

MTNL
256UL or shud i say 512UL
down speed 55 to 60 kbps 
up 22kbps to 34kbps
No big problems yet for 2 yrs but service is not that cool


----------



## syrez (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm using BSNL rural 750 UL Plus.


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 18, 2010)

vishalgmistry said:


> ISP Name : Capture Broadband Service
> Charges : Paid Rs. 15000/- Year
> Bandwidth : 67GB /Year
> Line : 2MBPS
> ...



2mbps tata wimax 9rs/hour/day and night unlimited (9pm-9am) for 300rs extra  elhi

67gb year...lol i download 150-200gbs pm


----------

